# Is nissan skyline gtr r34 2002 v-spec ii nur "NISMO" out there or just...



## cable1211 (Aug 9, 2015)

Is nissan skyline gtr r34 2002 v-spec ii nur >NISMO< out there or just v-spec ii nur? 
Cause i've saw one dudes v spec ii nur on monitor when launching "gt-r nismo" and on other vspec 2 nur edition only " Gt-r"...


----------



## MB38 (Apr 25, 2014)

There was no factory "Nismo" model of the R34 except for the Z-tune, but you could send your vehicle to Nismo for the S-tune or R-tune packages.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Or maybe the OP is referring to the MFD?

Some cars have the Nismo upgrade on the MFD; in which case the screen will display GTR Nismo as opposed to just GTR.


----------



## MB38 (Apr 25, 2014)

Good call! I hadn't made sense of the first post enough to realize he was taking about a logo on the MFD. Sounds like the car in question had the MFD-2 upgrade.


----------

